# Audigy 2 ZS--> komisches knacksen



## GrannySmith (10. Januar 2005)

Soundsystem: Logitech Z5500

Also ein ähnliches Problem konnte ich mit suchen nicht finden, auch auf den Homepages der Hersteller kein Erfolg.
Ich hab wie dem Titel zu entnehmen is,t eine Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings hab ich ein komisches Problem:
Ich hab den PC laufen spiele ein Spiel oder hör Musik und dann nach ein gewissen Zeit (kann eine halbe stunde, eine ganze oder noch viel länger dauern, oder es passiert garnicht), ist in jedem Sound ein eigenartiges Knacksen, ohne dass ich eine Einstellung geändert habe. Es kann also passieren dass mitten im Lied das Knacksen auf einmal beginnt.
Es ist mit dem Cleanup unter den EAX Effekten nichts damit zu machen es hört sich dadurch auch nicht anders an, immer das gleiche .
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung

PS: hoffe das passt in dieses Forum hier


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. Januar 2005)

Hast du schon mal den ganzen Weg des Signals,
also:
Programm (Spiel,Winamp,...) -> Windows Lautstärkemixer -> ggf Hardwaremixer -> Verstaerker-> Boxen 

Auf Übersteuerungen geprüft? Ist da Evtl irgendwo etwas imAnschlag , was man runterfahren koennte/sollte?
Wenn du Musik im Spieler oder Player leise machst, tritt das Knacksen trotzdem auf ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## GrannySmith (13. Januar 2005)

Danke erstmal; habe heute allerdings keine Zeit mehr dies zu testen aber morgen werde ich mir das alles anschaun. Ich glaube schon dass ich einiges wenn nicht alles am Anschlag hab , also alle Lautstärkeregelungen. Ist das schlecht? Sollte ich die Lautstärke nur über mein Soundsystem konfigurieren?

Danke erstweilen bis Freitag oder sonstwann


----------



## BeaTBoxX (13. Januar 2005)

Es kann schon passieren, wenn du mit Maxlautstaerke aus dem Rechner rausgehst damit den Eingang deiner Anlage uebersteuerst. Muss man probieren 

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Frank


----------

